
Curry: A Tutorial Introduction [pdf] - vmorgulis
http://www-ps.informatik.uni-kiel.de/currywiki/_media/documentation/tutorial.pdf
======
pacala
The language is intriguing, combining logical and functional paradigms is
potentially very powerful. That being said, a quick read of the document
doesn't quite illustrate how to harness the [potential] power. Most of the
language description is a rehash of Haskell, and the examples focus on simple
problems solved purely functionally in a Haskell-like style. Then,
mysteriously, we jump into Web programming. I'm a bit at a loss on why logical
programming is relevant to generating HTML-formatted pages from a database,
though, to be fair, I lightly skimmed that chapter.

I wish there were another tutorial, assuming familiarity with Haskell and
focusing on problems that are difficult to solve in Haskell and/or simpler to
solve using functional logical programming. Perhaps would also help if the
search algorithm were a exemplified in more depth.

~~~
mahmud
The Mozart/Oz papers do a great job showing interesting use-cases.

------
krat0sprakhar
> This book is about programming in Curry, a general-purpose declarative
> programming language that integrates functional with logic programming

Its interesting that Haskell Brooks Curry, a logician after whom this language
has (presumably?) been named, has had a programming language named after all
three parts of his name.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haskell_Curry](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haskell_Curry)

~~~
eru
Haskell was famously designed by committee. They also decided the name of the
language by committee, and settled on Curry.

Later (I suspect over beer), two or three people from the committee thought
that was too ridiculous and just unilaterally decided to go with Haskell
instead.

Edit: Look for "Choosing a Name" in [http://haskell.cs.yale.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2011/02/histor...](http://haskell.cs.yale.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2011/02/history.pdf) if you want the actual story, and not my
faulty memory.

------
askafriend
I'm sitting here about to watch game 7 of the NBA finals and am getting some
kind of deja vu seeing this haha I had to do a double take.

~~~
skraelingjar
I'm also watching the finals, when I opened the link I was expecting
instructions on how to make (the food) curry...

------
jkleiser
You may learn more about Curry here: [http://www-ps.informatik.uni-
kiel.de/currywiki/documentation...](http://www-ps.informatik.uni-
kiel.de/currywiki/documentation/learn_more)

